# [SOLVED] Compaq Presario V5000 problem



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

First off I'm going to present my problem. I have a Compaq Presario V5000 laptop that is not even 2 years old and is hardly ever used. A few months ago, I was about to use it and I had managed to tip it forward accidentally before turning it on. Well, when I tried to turn it on I received the beep code series 1-3-4-3. I looked it up and had different answers to what the problem was. It either was a) Test 512K base memory. or b) RAM Failure on data bits xxxx of low byte of memory bus. I've googled these two things many times over and every website I have been to has said to replace the RAM. So, I went out and bought a brand new 1GB stick of RAM and placed it in my laptop. Of course, I had no luck. I still got the same beep code 1-3-4-3. I don't know what else to do except to think that the slots have gone bad? Any idea what else I can do to figure out what is going on with my laptop?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

Hi,

How many RAM sticks are you using currently? Just to be sure run Memtest86+ on each module. Or you can run a thorough test overnight. That way you rule out the RAM if it passes the test.


----------



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

Just 1 stick. It's in my laptop and I can't test the ram because it won't turn on. I just get the beep codes and it shuts off. I tried bringing the stick and my laptop to Geeksquad just to see if they could do a quick RAM stick test but they said they couldn't do it so I really don't have any way to test the actual RAM.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

Well you can always test your RAM in a similar laptop perhaps of a friend or a colleague.

Try removing the RAM, the battery and unplug AC adapter. Press the power ON button for 30 secs at least. Put back the RAM, battery and plug in AC adapter then power ON as normal.


----------



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

I wish I had a friend with a laptop- I would probably just try to buy it off of them instead of messing with this problem 

I did everything you said and still no luck  I still get the same beep code 1-3-4-3 and it shuts off.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

It doesn't look good. It could be the motherboard.

Just to clarify, what do you mean when you said you tilt it over before powering it ON?


----------



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

It's kind of hard to explain. It's kind of like when you get up from sitting with something on your lap. I was dumb and had it on my lap when I got up and it got tilted forward. I really hope it's not the motherboard though. Why would it be giving me a beep code for the RAM though?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

So you mean it fell from your lap? Were you using the AC adapter then?


----------



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

No AC adapter. It didn't completely fall off my lap, just kind of tipped backward.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

Hmmm strange. I could not really pin point why would it give the error when it did not even fall from your lap. If it had hit the floor hard then may be that could explain it.

Have you tried the old RAM in a different socket? If you did and it still gives you the same error, I would definitely open it up and reseat everything possible inside including the CPU. Of course you may need to reapply the thermal compound when you put everything back together.

Btw it just gave me an idea to power it up without any RAM installed. Observe if you get the same beep code (hopefully it will be a different one). Obviously it would not boot but it beeps the same, then it could be something on the mobo.


----------



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

Yep, I tried both the old and new RAM in both sockets and got the same error. That's what gives me the idea that it's not really the RAM that's the problem, and I don't think it could be the sockets because I have no reason to believe both sockets would stop working at the same time.

I took out the RAM and started the computer up and got a different beep code. Now it's 1-3-3-1 which when I look that up it says 28 Autosize DRAM. What the heck does that mean?

That's one thing I'm nervous about doing, opening up my laptop and disconnecting things and trying to reconnect them without damaging something. My brother is a computer tech but he's always too busy to help me out but I might be able to get him to help me with making sure everything is seated properly later tonight.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*



Ambrosity said:


> Yep, I tried both the old and new RAM in both sockets and got the same error. That's what gives me the idea that it's not really the RAM that's the problem, and I don't think it could be the sockets because I have no reason to believe both sockets would stop working at the same time. -- they can if it is the motherboard
> 
> I took out the RAM and started the computer up and got a different beep code. Now it's 1-3-3-1 which when I look that up it says 28 Autosize DRAM. What the heck does that mean?
> 
> That's one thing I'm nervous about doing, opening up my laptop and disconnecting things and trying to reconnect them without damaging something. My brother is a computer tech but he's always too busy to help me out but I might be able to get him to help me with making sure everything is seated properly later tonight. -- yup I think that is your best option for now. Given the change in beep code when you removed the RAM, I am inclined to believe it could be caused by the RAM module.


----------



## Ambrosity (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

Well, we took apart the laptop and nothing seemed to be wrong so we put it all back together. Once it was together I turned it on and it's magically working again. I hope this doesn't happen again cause taking it apart wasn't just a piece of cake. Thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V5000 problem*

That could happen and it is good you got it fixed. The slight tilting may have loosened some components (quite impossible if you really think about it) that should be securely plugged in place. Taking the laptop apart and putting back together may have fixed it.


----------

